# Que programa de dibujo utilizo



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

En primer lugar no se si este sera el apartado mas adecuado para publicar este mensaje, asi que si algun moderador lo cree conveniente que lo mueva a donde proceda.

La cuestion es que deseo hacer un logo para colocarlo en mi pagina web. He  visto este de la imagen y me gusta su presentacion, y quisiera copiarlo pero que pudiera DISELC en la parte superior, y en la inferior "Diseño electronico" mas pequeño.

Quisiera me indicarais que tipo de programa me puede sacar este tipo de letras metalicas, superpuestas a esa chapa.


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

Mira amigo pepe, existen unos cuantos progrmas que son utilizados por diseñadores graficos. pero hay ciertos programitas que son muy inaccesibles para el manejo, por gente que no ha estudiado diseño ni informática, como yo...

por eso t recomiendo intenta con: COREL 12, COREL 13, o algun programa de macromedia. primero debes conseguir un fondo, background, como sea, metalizado, en internet seguro encontraras, y luego diseñas las letras, luego le colocas esa textura a tus letras y por ultimo las superpones.

si quieres, yo t diseño un logo y t lo posteo a ver si t gusta...

nos vemos.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> si quieres, yo t diseño un logo y t lo posteo a ver si t gusta...
> 
> nos vemos.



Me parece que estaria abusando de ti, pero por otro lado me vendria muy bien, ya que el corel lo vi en una ocasion por encima, y para pillarle el hilo me dedicara mucho tiempo.

¡Que morro que tengo! 

A por cierto quiero meterlo en esta pagina, en la parte superior de color gris (no donde ahora mismo aparece). http://www.diselc.es/metalica/


----------



## DJ DRACO (May 16, 2008)

y esa pagina la estas diseñando tu?
me parece muy groso eso de diseñar paginas, programas y juegos. uno amigo mio se recibio de programador, y lo envidio pq me gustaria poder crear un programa acorde a lo q quiero.jajaja.


----------



## pepechip (May 16, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> y esa pagina la estas diseñando tu?



Mas que diseñarla, aunque este mal visto, lo que hago es copiar detalles de otras paginas y luego adaptarla a la mia.

Cuando veo una pagina que me agrada, me meto en la barra superior del explorador en "Achivo" y "Guardar como..." y la copias en tu ordenador, y luego con el programa Dreamweaver se abre y te permite modificarla, o simplemente ver la forma de como hay que configurarla. Es un programa bastante intuitivo, yo aprendi solo y sin ningun tipo de manual.
La pagina del foro tiene algo que no me deja copiarla, pero con lamayoria no hay ningun problema.

Por cierto, la direccion que he subido solo es provisional, ya que este tipo de presentacion sustituira a mi pagina actual.


----------



## caeg (May 16, 2008)

PepeChip yo se hasta cierto modo diseño y programacion web te pudiera ayudar a mejorar tu pagina web y darle una mejor presentacion, si quieres preguntarme algo hazlo por aqui y si no sabias copiar contenidos y diseños de algunas pagina significia robo porque estas infrigiendo los derechos de autor, por cierto que si quieres un programa bueno consiguete de una vez el photoshop CS3 porque es lo mejor que vas a tener.
Saludos


----------



## pepechip (May 17, 2008)

caeg dijo:
			
		

> PepeChip yo se hasta cierto modo diseño y programacion web te pudiera ayudar a mejorar tu pagina web y darle una mejor presentacion, si quieres preguntarme algo hazlo por aqui y si no sabias copiar contenidos y diseños de algunas pagina significia robo porque estas infrigiendo los derechos de autor, por cierto que si quieres un programa bueno consiguete de una vez el photoshop CS3 porque es lo mejor que vas a tener.
> Saludos



Acepto tu ofrecimiento sobre el diseño de la web, ya que soy bastante novato.

El problema de como tengo ahora mismo la pagina extructurada, es que la tengo limitada el tamaño de la pantalla, ya que esta formada a base de imagenes, y igualmente tengo limitado el numero de botones.
Habia pensado en el diseño de la pantalla en tono aluminio (como el enlace que subi mas arriba). Lo que pretendo es coger todos los contenidos que tengo en la pagina actual y ponerle esta presentacion, y aparte ponerle algunos botones mas para añadir mas contenidos.
Cualquier sugerencia sera bien recibida.


----------



## caeg (May 17, 2008)

Pepechip si deseas te puedo orientar por MSN si deseas enviamelo por Mensaje privado.

Y deves de tener un diseño basico por ejemplo si vas a utilizar una plantilla con imagenes color cromo intenta hacer que esto convine con lo demas, es como cuando te cambias de ropa para una fiesta nunca te vas a poner un pants para ir a una fiesta con traje y zapatos negros, tienes que hacer que se vea bien cada cosa que encaje, nunca sobrellenar una pagina con imagenes puesto a que esto causa que pierda la atensión en el contenido de texto que es lo que buscamos que el visitante vea, Nunca utilizar colores en imagenes que hacen que queden sobrepuestas haciendo que se pierda el estilo de la pagina web, esto es solo un poco.

Saludos


----------

